
Hospitals Say They Want Affordable Care, but Actions Aren't Clear - atlasunshrugged
https://www.axios.com/hospitals-say-they-want-affordable-care-but-actions-arent-clear-6118eae8-d364-4481-ae01-0c03178a82ba.html
======
pasttense01
Clear?

Yes their actions are clear. They say they need to merge to improve quality
and eliminate duplication. Then after the merger they immediately raise
prices.

